# Turkey Day Surprises



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2015)

Turkey Day morning surprises.......




Second Hypo baby making it's way out .....



The first lil' hypo out and running -taking a drink.....



Just for size ......




Happy Turkey Day Everyone !..........


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Turkey Day to you too Jeff! ! ! !


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 26, 2015)

Something extra special to be thankful for, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2015)

Now that's a great thanksgiving day. I feel like that little one probably felt inside that egg, stuffed.and I didn't even have dessert yet


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 26, 2015)

wellington said:


> Now that's a great thanksgiving day. I feel like that little one probably felt inside that egg, stuffed.and I didn't even have dessert yet


tastes like chicken ......
Yes super stoked on the 2nd hypo hatch ......we shall see what lies in wait


----------



## Carol S (Nov 26, 2015)

What a wonderful Thanksgiving surprise! Beautiful little baby torts.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2015)

I like that second lil turkey. is the first one out yet?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2015)

The quarter size comparison is amazing!


----------



## MPRC (Nov 27, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> The quarter size comparison is amazing!


I agree, that is crazy!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I like that second lil turkey. is the first one out yet?


that is the first one J'.......second one with pics soon to follow ....


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2015)

Just looked dark in the egg.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Just looked dark in the egg.


There is a cherry hatching out too......maybe the confusion. I think the cherry has your name on it.....(from what I can see thus far).


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> There is a cherry hatching out too......maybe the confusion. I think the cherry has your name on it.....(from what I can see thus far).



Seriously? Extra scutes and born on a holiday?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> There is a cherry hatching out too......maybe the confusion. I think the cherry has your name on it.....(from what I can see thus far).



Have you saw the box turtle with scute markings that spell out G O D? Wouldn't it be awesome for one of yours to hatch with J D.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Seriously? Extra scutes and born on a holiday?


Allrighty J'....."your fish is my command" ......















and guess what's popping this am. ...........






JD~


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok Number #3 ......out the door ......v^v^v^v^




169 Days .........5 1/2 months !


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome!!!!! 

they must like pumpkin pie........


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 30, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2015)

More! More! We want (okay, we politely request) more pictures of these guys. Please


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 30, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> More! More! We want (okay, we politely request) more pictures of these guys. Please


 All~righty J'..1...2...3...4....Turkey day and more .... # 4 hatching out today .


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 1, 2015)

OMG! SO CUTE!

Question for your Jeff, do a lot of your babies have that little fold on the top of the shell? Is it any more prevalent in RF's that other species? Why exactly does it happen? (Sorry that was like 3 questions... )


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2015)

What is number 4 going to be?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> What is number 4 going to be?






Huh huh.......HYPO!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2015)

Sure is being pokey. Did you tell him folks are waiting on him?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> OMG! SO CUTE!
> 
> Question for your Jeff, do a lot of your babies have that little fold on the top of the shell? Is it any more prevalent in RF's that other species? Why exactly does it happen? (Sorry that was like 3 questions... )


Yes .....
Hatchling and young red-footed tortoises have that notch from being curled up in the egg. When I say "curled" they are not only curled , but depending on egg size/hatchling size they tend to fold within the egg as well. The first few years and new keratin that is still soft and pliable, this will start to grow/smooth out. (why during this time - most important for daily sprays and a humid environment ) Redfoots as adults are more oblong in shape then most other species. I have experienced these transitions with Sullies' and Leos, but maybe not so pronounced.
Maybe some other folks will chime in ......<cough> Folks who ACTUALLY have had several clutches hatch to compare notes/results.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Sure is being pokey. Did you tell him folks are waiting on him?


Wait to ya see the first 3 ......



Was thinking of making a new thread for their pics...........whadda ya think?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2015)

However you prefer.


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Huh huh.......HYPO!


 Hi Jeff. What humidity do incubate at with reds. Cheers.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Jeff. What humidity do incubate at with reds. Cheers.


I try to maintain over-all in the incubator between 87- 93%........now I do two different types of incubation within the incubator. Some of the eggs are within a "closed top container" while others are out in the open no tops . This not only effects humidity levels , but also temperature. I might also note this is not a "stale air" type incubator as well.
Peace~


----------



## AnimalLady (Dec 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Yes .....
> Hatchling and young red-footed tortoises have that notch from being curled up in the egg. When I say "curled" they are not only curled , but depending on egg size/hatchling size they tend to fold within the egg as well. The first few years and new keratin that is still soft and pliable, this will start to grow/smooth out. (why during this time - most important for daily sprays and a humid environment ) Redfoots as adults are more oblong in shape then most other species. I have experienced these transitions with Sullies' and Leos, but maybe not so pronounced.
> Maybe some other folks will chime in ......<cough> Folks who ACTUALLY have had several clutches hatch to compare notes/results.


That makes perfect sense, thank you kind sir  <3 !


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> I try to maintain over-all in the incubator between 87- 93%........now I do two different types of incubation within the incubator. Some of the eggs are within a "closed top container" while others are out in the open no tops . This not only effects humidity levels , but also temperature. I might also note this is not a "stale air" type incubator as well.
> Peace~


Mmm. Mine keeps dropping to 76%.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Mmm. Mine keeps dropping to 76%.


If you have the room ......use a "wick type" set up. A simple hack ...take a plastic bowl with sponges turn sponges upright and sideways so part of them remain out of the bowl or if there is no room...just use the sponges alone. Although...... this is a catch 22 , because of the fact no water reservoir...the sponges will dry out faster , thus the need of re-wetting them - which means opening up the incubator...and then = losing your build up of humidity in the first place. But it does work...


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> If you have the room ......use a "wick type" set up. A simple hack ...take a plastic bowl with sponges turn sponges upright and sideways so part of them remain out of the bowl or if there is no room...just use the sponges alone. Although...... this is a catch 22 , because of the fact no water reservoir...the sponges will dry out faster , thus the need of re-wetting them - which means opening up the incubator...and then = losing your build up of humidity in the first place. But it does work...


 This figures. I have 1 bowl of water in. The entire bottom of the incubator is sponge. I've been wetting that sponge to keep humidity in the 85% range. But after a couple of days it drops off. I've just added another bowl. I'll hang sponges in the 2nd bowl. These only 11 days old, see what happens. 
When I did homeana eggs I had no trouble at all with humidity, (90%+)But they had spagnhum moss around the eggs to. 
Thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Sure is being pokey. Did you tell him folks are waiting on him?


Ok J'.......I'm almost out ! ....





4 out of a clutch of 5 ......not too shabby~


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2015)

The color and patterns on these guys is always so interesting.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> The color and patterns on these guys is always so interesting.



J’ ….I agree and the most fun to work with .Dominant mutations have a lot of "combination value" with regards to other mutations. These traits are not controlled at a single locus (particular location on the chromosome) I get asked a lot “can I see the parents’”? The interesting thing working on the hypo project are the line bred traits in the future ( I have kept back some of my own) and the two different producing females , who throw out different colored babies. Line bred traits refers to traits that were created through selective breeding over many generations… Traits that are line bred can be included within hypo-melanistic animals.


----------

